# Started My Linear Bow Press



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like a good start!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks good! Hoping I get the time to build one this winter...


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a parts list of what I purchased...

McMaster:
98957A638	1 Each	Astm A193 Grade B7 Steel Threaded Rod, 3/4"-10 Thread, 3 Ft Long, Fully Threaded
94191A650	1 Pack	Mil Spec Grade 8 Steel Hex Nut, 3/4"-10 Thread Size, 1-1/8"w, 41/64"h, Ms51967-24
6655K19	2 Each	Steel Thrust Ball Bearing, Steel Washers, For 3/4" Shaft Dia, 1-1/4" Od
91185A479	1 Pack	Plastic Head Thumb Screw, Black Knurled Head, 1/4"-28 Thread, 1-1/4" Long
6438K25	2 Each	Threaded-bore One-piece Clamp-on Shaft Collar, With 3/4"-10 Thread, Black-oxide Steel
9560T7	1 Each	Rubber Coating, Multipurpose, 14-1/2 Oz, Semi-gloss Black

Grizzly:
1	H3189	CAST IRON HANDWHEEL 6"	
1	H3207	PLASTIC HANDLE 4" X 3/8"

The white bushing that is pictured between the bearings is something that I made out of delrin. I did not want the lead screw metal on metal contact.


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

Enco has a sale now. I just Bought all of my stuff for a press from them. The only thing they didn't have was the thrust bearing washers. Use Codes GRND9 and SEP15 for Free UPS Ground Shipping and 15% Off*


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

00juice said:


> Enco has a sale now. I just Bought all of my stuff for a press from them. The only thing they didn't have was the thrust bearing washers. Use Codes GRND9 and SEP15 for Free UPS Ground Shipping and 15% Off*


Enco really offers very good coupons and often! I order from there quite often!


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Got a start on the fingers. Just need to drill, finish and dip. I have the mount bracket machined. Hopefully I can have it operational soon.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Not using an acme thread will probably give you trouble further down the track.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looking good so far


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Purka said:


> Not using an acme thread will probably give you trouble further down the track.


Indeed...Acme threads would be best. This screw was cheap and won't be an issue for all I plan on using. Lube it up with some grease and should be good to go for quite some time. Easy to swap if needed if it becomes an issue. I doubt it will though...


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Machine work is almost finished and ready for assembly. Looks like I will need to machine two fingers to provide clearance around my Elite draw stops. Once I get it operational, I will see what I need to do.


----------



## Sedgefields (Jul 15, 2014)

Where are y'all getting the designs for the fingers? Just drawing out yourselves or is there a pattern?


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

I downloaded a PDF somewhere on here. Printed it out and cut out the pattern. Traced it onto 1/2" aluminum plate and used a band saw to cut a rough shape. Used the mill to shape them up.


----------



## Sedgefields (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll see if I can locate it


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Almost finished. Just need to make the stand, weld all the joints and then paint.


















Had to make a couple gibs to keep the tubing from torquing and causing a bind. With the brass tipped screws...the operation is really smooth.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok this may be a dumb question but if you buy a acme rod say 3/4"-10 will you have to have a acme nut with that same 3/4"-10 or would you be able to use a regular nut with 3/4-10 threads


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

They both have to be the same.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally have it pretty much finished. Had a minor set back after I painted and assembled it back together. The problem I ran into was cam clearance problem with my original finger mounting block. I was unable to fit my bow without my cams hitting the middle block. I would either need to make much longer fingers or come up with another finger mount system. I opted for the latter since much easier and less time. I've about had it with the amount of tedious time involved in this press! I kept the existing block where it was and machined another and welded it so the fingers can mount inside the blocks. Just needed a longer 1/2" to span the distance. This worked out really well and was able to safely press my bow with no issues at all. Just need to break all the sharp edges and touch up the paint. After this, I'm done with it!!!

Anyhow, here are a couple more pictures for anyone interested...


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nicely done. I really like the floor stand.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Gunner7800 said:


> Very nicely done. I really like the floor stand.


Thanks gunner! I made it it in two pieces. The press section nestles down into the stand and it held by friction. That way its easy to move around being two piece.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done! Add a half twist for me....


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

How much do you have in it total???


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> How much do you have in it total???


About $130 for everything.


----------



## shootenbulls (Jan 12, 2008)

What alloy did you use for the fingers


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I think the solution to the tubes jamming regardless of quality of screw, would be solved by adding a sleeve in the end of the movable tube, where it contacts the tubing at the back end. More surface to ride on and less lateral movement. Could be a thin brass sleeve brazed to the tubing. Just a thought. Steel would work also.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

shootenbulls said:


> What alloy did you use for the fingers


6061 aluminum. Cut out of 1/2" plate.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

handirifle said:


> I think the solution to the tubes jamming regardless of quality of screw, would be solved by adding a sleeve in the end of the movable tube, where it contacts the tubing at the back end. More surface to ride on and less lateral movement. Could be a thin brass sleeve brazed to the tubing. Just a thought. Steel would work also.


I was thinking about machining a reducing sleeve out of aluminum, but haven't made it past the idea stage. What I did was quick and easy and don't feel like putting any more time into it. It works, lol.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice press!


----------



## jweeks800 (Dec 6, 2011)

That Press Looks Very Professional.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

IF he used it every day, that might be the case, but a grade 7 bolt is not soft and a 3/4" rod is not small. He could have used a 1/2" and I doubt it will ever wear out. The nut itself is more critical, and using one long enough should negate that issue too. Grease the all thread and don't look back.

When (if I ever do) I build mine, I will use 1/2" sq tubing for the fingers. No access or ability to machine like that. I can cut/weld or heat and bend the tubing.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

where did you get the gib screws and what size are they? thanks in advance!!


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

McMaster Carr. Brass tipped 1/4"-28 x 1" Had them laying around from another project.


----------



## tjb393 (Jan 2, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the blocks that the fingers mount to?


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

1.5" long, 1" high, .5" wide (thick). Hole is 1/2" and offset high and toward the inside of the press.

The original plan was to use one block in the center of the two fingers. Well, that created a can clearance issue on my bow since the fingers were on the short side. If I made my fingers an inch longer....clearace would have no issue at all. Just mentioning this so anyone making fingers....make them long enough so no clearance issues arise.


----------



## tjb393 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Fingers drawing attached. If anyone wants a .dwg or .dxf file let me know. I can make it in any file you want :wink:


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Where do you purchase the square tubing? I purchased mine on McMaster-Carr and they have maybe only 1/32" clearance between each other.
Here is the link Heavy Duty Telescoping-Tube Framing


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

tagged


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

Tagged for my spring project.
Thank you


----------



## ruben (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## jcazarcherydad (Jun 24, 2014)

google "{town name} metal supply"

We have Industrial Metal Supply here and I get all giddy when I walk inside.


----------



## TTG (Aug 1, 2003)

ridgeway said:


> 1.5" long, 1" high, .5" wide (thick). Hole is 1/2" and offset high and toward the inside of the press.
> 
> The original plan was to use one block in the center of the two fingers. Well, that created a can clearance issue on my bow since the fingers were on the short side. If I made my fingers an inch longer....clearace would have no issue at all. Just mentioning this so anyone making fingers....make them long enough so no clearance issues arise.


How long would you had made the fingers if you had to do it again?, and only use one block.
Also do you think the fingers are long enough in the plans that Pysiek posted?
By the way your press come out really nice, Im in the prosses of building one and all I have left is the fingers and i want to get right, wish I had something to trace.


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get some fingers cut out? Preferably close to Charlotte NC.


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

TTG said:


> How long would you had made the fingers if you had to do it again?, and only use one block.
> Also do you think the fingers are long enough in the plans that Pysiek posted?
> By the way your press come out really nice, Im in the prosses of building one and all I have left is the fingers and i want to get right, wish I had something to trace.


I'd go atleast an inch longer at radius than what is posted. Mine is about 4" to the radius as well.


----------



## jstoll (Jun 1, 2013)

***


----------



## Mathieu_Dionne (Feb 2, 2004)

ridgeway said:


> Finally have it pretty much finished. Had a minor set back after I painted and assembled it back together. The problem I ran into was cam clearance problem with my original finger mounting block. I was unable to fit my bow without my cams hitting the middle block. I would either need to make much longer fingers or come up with another finger mount system. I opted for the latter since much easier and less time. I've about had it with the amount of tedious time involved in this press! I kept the existing block where it was and machined another and welded it so the fingers can mount inside the blocks. Just needed a longer 1/2" to span the distance. This worked out really well and was able to safely press my bow with no issues at all. Just need to break all the sharp edges and touch up the paint. After this, I'm done with it!!!
> 
> Anyhow, here are a couple more pictures for anyone interested...


Hi, what steel tubing sizes and thicknesses did you use?
Cheers,


----------



## ac338in (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice looks good.


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

Great start! more than i ever did!


----------



## Bvs12 (Feb 10, 2020)

Looks great! I will be trying my hand at one of these soon.


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

That is a great build- I'm thinking of making one of my own with a floor stand and truck receiver mount for mobile press use while hunting


----------



## awardwell1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice stand.


----------

